Google AI listens to 15 years of sea-bottom recordings for hidden whale songs - hxn
======
elocinstr8t
Dang. If there was 15 years worth of sea bottom recordings of hidden whale
songs I expected a human to be the one to listen it, not an AI. They could use
this discovery to further their study of whales and their behavior. Then
again, maybe the human will get bored listening to it. An AI won't.

------
matt_the_bass
Really? Do you have a reference? This isn’t just a byproduct of a military
project looking to find subs better?

